# Ferry to Morocco



## costawarrior (Jun 18, 2011)

Has anybody used the Tangier Med terminal as opposed to Ceuta? I have used Ceuta several times and found it chaotic even if you know the system. I was hoping Tangier Med would be easier to clear customs and due to it's situation would not have the hoards of pedestrian traffic that pass through Ceuta. The wife and I are off in a couple of weeks time and would be glad to hear from anybody making a similar trip.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,

Crossed to Tanger Med at the beginning of April. It is modern and spacious and has the advantage of not being in a town/city when you drive out. Also the formalities with the police - getting your passport stamped and issue of your number - are carried out on the ferry.

Having said that it still took us over an hour to get out of the port. You still have customs and the temporary vehicle import form to hand in.

The return through Tanger Med at the end of June went very smoothly.

Boarding at the Spanish Port of Algeciras? Now that _*was *_chaotic - it was a free for all to get through one gate 

Enjoy your trip. I certainly did.

Jed


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Agree with the above comment. We used Tanger Med in January.
The process was reasonably straightforward but time consuming - about an hour and a half for us..
The best thing is that you are on the motorway virtually straight out of the port.

Morocco is brilliant. we're going back again in January.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

As above.. no more to add really..
Went same time as Makems and after reading all the stories about Ceuta we found Tangier Med a good spot to enter the country,,


----------



## moby56 (Sep 16, 2010)

Tangier Med was very easy no problems with customs took 40 min to get through fuel is very cheep but if you drink beer take loads from Spain as it is quite expensive in morocco. :lol: :lol:


----------



## celticspirit (Apr 5, 2011)

Tangier Med is easy to enter Morocco. Just go with the flow,
Can't wait to return again in November. Enjoy your trip


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

We went to Ceuta 'Nightmare' at customs standing around for hours in Feb very cold. came back Tangier Med. Better. Campsites we were taken to with a well known company 'DD' Overcrowded and we could not have left if we had wanted to. in a word Disgusting!!


----------

